# DIY Fine Filters



## alan2478 (May 7, 2009)

Question here:

I have a JBJ Reaction 4 Stage Canister Filter. I am thinking about trying to find a wholesaler who can sell me a Fine Filter material instead of paying a fortune over time for JBJ's Fine Filter's. Does anyone have thoughts or experience in doing something like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've used quilt batting in my Rena XP1. I just try so spread it out thin on my top layer and it seems to work good. It does get sludged up rather quick so i usually change it bi-weekly. Not familiar with your specific filter so i'm not sure if that would work for you or not...


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks to like a close cousin of the SunSun (which has uv option) and the Marineland C (which has no uv option) series of filters as well as other various brand names around the world. Found a pic for you










I have the SunSun and all I use is batting from Walmart. I use a combination of the fluffier batting and the more compressed cloth type batting in the bottom tray and a layer of the more compressed at the very top. The center 2 layers are filled with ceramic rings and the top layer has bio balls with a little nitrate sponge fron Kent Marine thrown around the balls . Works great saves a fortune.


----------



## alan2478 (May 7, 2009)

Yes this is the one. I have the EFU-35. What is Batting?


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Fiber fill for quilting. You will find it in sewing departments.


----------



## alan2478 (May 7, 2009)

I am assuming it is safe for Aquariums since you use it?


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

alan2478 said:


> I am assuming it is safe for Aquariums since you use it?


Make sure you get the stuff that IS NOT fire and mildew repelent and it is good. Give it rinse b4 you use it. Lots of people use it.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

+1 on quilt batting, used along with


----------



## jwal (Jan 17, 2008)

you can also buy filter media online... I have been using this and it is great: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalo ... oss20_sqft


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> +1 on quilt batting, used along with


+1

Just added one to my AC70 and it has made a considerable difference in 24hrs.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Just saw the scotch brite scrubbers at HD, in the cleaning stuff area. Not as many to a package, but at least you don`t have to be a "member"(SamsClub) to get them.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

The "off-brand" scrubbies work just as good and not as pricey as Scotch-Brite brand. They just dont scrub pots and pans as well. I get like 10 for $3.00 at the grocery store.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

R-DUB said:


> The "off-brand" scrubbies work just as good and not as pricey as Scotch-Brite brand. They just dont scrub pots and pans as well. I get like 10 for $3.00 at the grocery store.


Quite right :thumb: 
If I could find a "store brand" in a 6X9 size, I would use that.


----------



## werbs (May 11, 2009)

I just cut-to-fit a piece of felt when i want to give my water a fine polish. its really cheap, and works really well


----------

